# BackwardsButterfly's Fursona(s)



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 24, 2009)

*BackwardsButterfly's Fursona*

So I finally figured out how to change the topic title! Whoo!


So apparently the two animals I chose are nothing like me... :shrug: oh well, it isn't as though I didn't research more this go around! Whoo! :3


Name: Hina
Age: 20
Sex: Female
Species: Calico British Shorthair
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 160-170ish

Appearance: Pic in progress
- Hair and fur: Black hair, white and orange ends
- Markings: Calico- white majority
- Eye color: Green
- Other features: Chubby little thing with a heart shaped black spot on her backside
Behavior and Personality: A friendly person, she can make friends though she's also rather fine on her own. She's easily amused and doesn't mind spending time by herself, reading, writing, cooking, eating, whatever. She is sometimes shy, though when she gets to know someone, she is furthest from being shy that one could be. She likes cuddling up for a movie be it a horror or a romance- if it's made well, she'll like it.

Skills: Culinary prodegy (prodigy? spelling fail DX)
Weaknesses: being rubbed behind the ears or on the tail

Likes: Guys bigger than herself, good movies, good food, good company. Enjoys videogames, playing them, hot baths (shocking!), manga and anime (YES! is an otaku), cosplaying, sewing, etc.
Dislikes: Really bad anime, games and books with poor storylines...and really good anime, games and books with really good storylines that end too quickly.

History: Born to one of the female culinary geniouses of the world, Hina was raised with good food. To her, food represents bringing family together and the better the flavor, the more a family bonds. The women of her family were all cooks though only one managed to make it to the big time- her mother. At a young age, her father passed away, leaving her to her mother's single parental skills. She was raised right and taught well.

---

---

Clothing/Personal Style: Style varies, goes back and forth from traditional asian clothing (kimono, cheongsam and the like) to retro (40's wear) and often times japanese street fashion (gothic lolita, visual kei, etc etc.)
Picture: in progress

Goal: To travel the world and taste what it has to offer- to become a great chef
Profession: Culinary
Personal quote: This origami shit is hard... 
Theme song: To be announced
Birthdate: 11/15/1989
Star sign: Scorpio/Serpent

Favorite food: Bad question to ask
Favorite drink: Soda or apple cidar
Favorite location: Home in bed or in a kitchen
Favorite weather: Fair to cool weather- enjoys rain and snow
Favorite color: Too many to choose from

Least liked food: foie gras....who'd want to eat diseased goose liver? DX
Least liked drink: root beer
Least liked location: hospitals
Least liked weather: Uncomfortably hot weather

Favorite person: Depends, talking famous or not so much?
Least liked person: Same as above?
Friends: TBA
Relations: N/A
Enemies: None, would prefer to keep it that way
Significant other: None
Orientation: Straight


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 24, 2009)

Detailed.
I wonder what bored person will read it all, i will.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 24, 2009)

probably someone who wants to rp with me XD;;


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 24, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> probably someone who wants to rp with me XD;;


 
Siteplz.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 24, 2009)

Site? o3o;


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 24, 2009)

*b-b-b-bitchslapped* D:


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 25, 2009)

o-o k


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 30, 2009)

hurray! finally put up some pics


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 30, 2009)

Please don't bump your thread for no reason. =\


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Oct 30, 2009)

I didn't intend to bump it- it wouldn't let me put it in the title ;3;


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 4, 2009)

Quite adorable.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks


----------

